# GT Fury



## mani.r (19. Juni 2009)

Hallo Jungs der härteren Gangart.

Da ich nächstes Jahr wieder mit dem DH angreifen möchte, mache ich mir natürlich schon so meine Gedanken über das neue Bike.

Das Fury wäre natürlich optimal dafür aber im Moment in Deutschland nicht zu bekommen. 

Wie könnte man sonst noch an eines ran kommen?
Gibt es jemand hier der eines hat?

Wenn es das Schmarkl nicht gibt, werde ich wohl wieder auf ein DHi zurück greifen müssen falls mal eines für einen guten Preis hergeht. 
Noch ist ja Zeit.

Apropos, was wird es so neues geben nächstes Jahr von GT? Um diese Zeit rum wurden doch immer die neuen Geschichten vorgestellt wenn ich mich nicht irre.
Danke und Gruß
Manfred


----------



## Deleted 5247 (19. Juni 2009)

Vielleicht kann dir Dirken Bikes weiterhelfen: http://www.hood.de/artikel/685092/gt-fury-carbon-pro-frame-freeride-rahmen.htm

Kontaktdaten sind in der Beschreibung zu finden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cbk (19. Juni 2009)

mani.r schrieb:


> Wie könnte man sonst noch an eines ran kommen?



Moin Manfred,
in welchen Ländern ist das Bike denn zu haben? Ich meine, in Zeiten des Internets sollte es ja kein Prioblem sein die Kiste notfalls am anderen Ende des Globus zu bestellen.

Als 2004 GT kein REnnrad mehr in D angeboten hat, ich aber unbedingt einen der letzten Renner mit Triple Triangle haben wollte, hab ich die Semmel in Dänemark bestellt und bin halt mal 1200km gefahren, um es abzuholen.

Ciao


----------



## cyclery.de (19. Juni 2009)

Das GT Fury ist leider noch nicht über den Prototypen-Status hinaus und bisher in keinem Land zu erhalten. Ich hoffe (auch aus persönlichen Gründen ) auf die Modellpalette 2010. In spätestens zwei Monaten sollten wir schlauer sein...

Aber Appetit holen kann man sich natürlich jetzt schon: 





Bild ist vom S.T.A.L.K.E.R


----------



## _tom_ (20. Juni 2009)

was ich mitbekommen hab dürts nähstes jahr erwerbbar sein. preis ? vom vertrieb nich berücksichtigte länder ??


----------



## mani.r (22. Juni 2009)

cyclery.de schrieb:


> Das GT Fury ist leider noch nicht über den Prototypen-Status hinaus und bisher in keinem Land zu erhalten. Ich hoffe (auch aus persönlichen Gründen ) auf die Modellpalette 2010. In spätestens zwei Monaten sollten wir schlauer sein...



Bin auch mal gespannt auf die Modelle 2010.
Ein Bike in der 180er Klasse wäre natürlich sehr interessant aber wenn nicht werde ich wohl doch beim Sanction und einem Downhiller blieben - je nach dem ob das Fury kommt oder es doch ein DHi wird.


----------



## fusi85 (27. September 2009)

Hab soeben auf dem Fury ein paar Runden gedereht  bei den BikeTest Tagen in der Lenzerheide, und ist ein geiles Teil.
Weiss jemand wo und wann es zu kaufen gibt.


----------



## cyclery.de (27. September 2009)

Hallo, gemäß offizieller Informationen wird das Fury ab Dezember bei uns lieferbar sein. Warte selber auf meins


----------



## fusi85 (28. September 2009)

Kann mir einer Kontaktadressen von Lieferanten aus der Schweiz, Österreich und Deutschland sowie den USA senden.
Oder woher bezieht ihr eure GZs


----------



## SpeedyR (28. September 2009)

fusi85 schrieb:


> Kann mir einer Kontaktadressen von Lieferanten aus der Schweiz, Österreich und Deutschland sowie den USA senden.
> Oder woher bezieht ihr eure GZs



Siehe signatur.


----------



## Janikulus (28. September 2009)

in der Schweiz:

http://www.velo.com/

und dort mal nach einem Laden in deiner Nähe anfragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (29. September 2009)

Janikulus schrieb:


> in der Schweiz:
> 
> http://www.velo.com/
> 
> und dort mal nach einem Laden in deiner Nähe anfragen.



ein solcher wäre zum einen 

http://www.biroma.ch/

und zum anderen

http://www.wheelhouse.ch/

beides sind GT-händler und absolut zu empfehlen


----------



## Janne4ever (19. November 2009)

Für alle Fury Begeisterten, ein kleiner Video-Beitrag mit Andrew Cho

http://www.mtbfreeride.tv/bikes-and-parts/artikel/694/video-andrew-cho-bike-check-gt-fury-2010


----------



## cyclery.de (20. November 2009)

Dazu könnte auch der "Here we go again 4" Trailer mit Mick Hannah passen. Watch out for GT Fury in action...

http://freecaster.tv/mtb/1010498/here-we-go-again-trailer-4


----------



## mani.r (20. November 2009)

mani.r schrieb:


> Ein Bike in der 180er Klasse wäre natürlich sehr interessant aber wenn nicht werde ich wohl doch beim Sanction und einem Downhiller blieben - je nach dem ob das Fury kommt oder es doch ein DHi wird.



Tja, das DHi ist es geworden aber das Ruckus 7 kommt wohl noch dazu. 
Die Dorado ist schon bestellt dafür...
Hoffe es kommt noch 2010 raus.


----------



## SpeedyR (20. November 2009)

mani.r schrieb:


> Tja, das DHi ist es geworden aber das Ruckus 7 kommt wohl noch dazu.
> Die Dorado ist schon bestellt dafür...



Dann muß aber die Dorado ins DHi


----------



## tofu1000 (20. November 2009)

Das Ding sieht echt Klasse aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 132705 (20. November 2009)

der ruckus rahmen ist eine absolute augenweide. hast du paar daten dazu?


----------



## mani.r (20. November 2009)

SpeedyR schrieb:


> Dann muß aber die Dorado ins DHi



Da habe ich noch Zeit zum überlegen, da die Dorado laut Manitou ca. Mitte Januar kommt. Mein Händler meinte aber er bekomme die Sachen von denen immer erst im März. Zumindest ist sie schon mal bestellt.

Mal sehen wann der Ruckus Rahmen überhaupt zu haben sein wird. 
Laut dem Video sollte es ab Q1/2010 losgehen. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=inz_WBSh1hU"]YouTube- GT Ruckus 7[/ame]


----------



## cyclery.de (20. November 2009)

Ich möchte Dir ja nicht die Laune verderben, aber das Rad wird defintiv kein 2010er Modell 
Vorraussichtlicher Produktionsstart Q1/2010 =/= lieferbar Q1/2010

Aber da ich ja ein von Natur aus netter Kerl bin, habe ich Dir noch das hochgeladen: 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qAa7xb6zgT0"]YouTube- Produktvideo: GT Ruckus 7 2011 | Downhill Freeride | HD[/ame]


----------



## Vodka-Wasser (23. November 2009)

cyclery.de schrieb:


> Dazu könnte auch der "Here we go again 4" Trailer mit Mick Hannah passen. Watch out for GT Fury in action...
> 
> http://freecaster.tv/mtb/1010498/here-we-go-again-trailer-4



SICK 

Ich freu mich auf mein Fury


----------



## Jockelchen (25. November 2009)

Ja zurecht!

Hier meins!


----------



## Triturbo (25. November 2009)

Verdammt, ist das Rad heiß


----------



## cyclery.de (26. November 2009)

Jockelchen schrieb:


> Ja zurecht!
> 
> Hier meins!



Ja wahnsinn, es fahren die ersten Furys in D herum 
Wo hast Du den Rahmen denn her? Gibt es hier ja eher nicht zu kaufen.

Ich warte dann mal weiter auf meins...


----------



## Jockelchen (26. November 2009)

Meins ist aus den Staaten, die Teile stammen bis auf die Gabel und die Kurbeln vom Ex- Rad...


----------



## Vodka-Wasser (14. Dezember 2009)

freitag gelandet    3850 g...not too bad !






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## fusi85 (15. Dezember 2009)

schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triturbo (15. Dezember 2009)

Sehr schön !


----------



## mani.r (15. Dezember 2009)

Wow. Schöne G´schicht und das Gewicht ist auch Top. 
Hatte am Freitag auch mein DHI in seine Einzelteile zerlegt.
Auf der Waage war der deutlich schwerer.


----------



## cyclery.de (18. Dezember 2009)

Marc Beaumont im "Here we go again" Trailer #8

Klick mich


----------



## Vodka-Wasser (29. Dezember 2009)

Endlich aufgebaut.  Werden noch paar Feinheiten geändert, aber  im groben steht es


----------



## Triturbo (29. Dezember 2009)

Wahnsinns Rad!


----------



## cyclery.de (29. Dezember 2009)

Good Job! So ähnlich hätte ich den "gelben" Rahmen auch aufgebaut. Deemax kommen darin einfach genial. Und gegen Boxxer und Saint kann man auch nichts sagen 
Optisch passt nur der BOS-Dämpfer nicht ganz so gut. Aber wie heißt es so schön: Form follows function.

Bin auch einen Praxisbericht gespannt! 

P.S.: Gibt's schon ein Gewicht?


----------



## Vodka-Wasser (29. Dezember 2009)

cyclery.de schrieb:


> Good Job! So ähnlich hätte ich den "gelben" Rahmen auch aufgebaut. Deemax kommen darin einfach genial. Und gegen Boxxer und Saint kann man auch nichts sagen
> Optisch passt nur der BOS-Dämpfer nicht ganz so gut. Aber wie heißt es so schön: Form follows function.
> 
> Bin auch einen Praxisbericht gespannt!
> ...




Danke.

Momentan müssts so bei 17,1 - 17,2 liegen.
Wenns fertig ist (Laufräder, Ti-Feder, kleinkram) kommts auf 16,5.
Wenn dann der umbau auf XTR Kurbel klappt gehen nochmal 200gramm runter


----------



## cyclery.de (29. Dezember 2009)

Oh, die Deemax sollen gar nicht drin bleiben? Was kommt denn statt dessen?

Wie genau willst Du das machen mit den XTR Kurbeln?


----------



## Vodka-Wasser (29. Dezember 2009)

Deemax muss ! 
Kommt noch n Satz Deemax Ultimate 

Plan ist die XTR Kurbel auf 83mm Gehäusebreite  passend zu machen. Also Achse durchflexen, 1cm verlängerung einschweissen und beten das es hält


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Paiza (5. Januar 2010)

Das brauchst du nicht!!
Lass einfach den Spannring oder wie man das teil heist, weg. Sollte dann passen

Ich wollte es erst auch machen, nur sind die mir zu teuer und die Haltbarkeit, naja..

Viel spass beim basteln

Achso, geiles Rad


----------

